# Aquatek regulator O-ring size?



## WalaxR (Jan 16, 2014)

I am assuming you mean the nylon washer to cga320 connection. Is so you can pick them up for free at any welding or gas supplier. one size fits all. If your are talking about a paintball setup they are all the same size rubber O-rings.


----------



## Harrisgo (Mar 18, 2013)

WalaxR said:


> I am assuming you mean the nylon washer to cga320 connection. Is so you can pick them up for free at any welding or gas supplier. one size fits all. If your are talking about a paintball setup they are all the same size rubber O-rings.


 









This is what I am refering to. Can I purchase these at a local home improvment store? What is the Diameter?


----------



## ReluctantHippy (Jun 23, 2011)

Go to a welding shop and tell them what you need. Like WalaxR said, they'll probably give it to you for free - very common standard part, cga320 o-ring.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

ReluctantHippy said:


> Go to a welding shop and tell them what you need. Like WalaxR said, they'll probably give it to you for free - very common standard part, cga320 o-ring.


As far as I know, they are often referred to as CGA320 nylon washers, not O-rings.

Furthermore, from the picture above, it does not seem that the Aquatek O-rings are similar to the standard CGA320 nylon washer.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

The aquatek uses the basic cga320 nylon washer. I don't know what those o-rings in the bag are for.


----------



## Harrisgo (Mar 18, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> The aquatek uses the basic cga320 nylon washer. I don't know what those o-rings in the bag are for.


Well I emailed aquatek and this is from the link they sent me. So apparently this is what aquatek uses. Maybe this is different from what they used in the past but it is what they now recommend and sell...


----------



## fraviz (Dec 7, 2012)

I think that is the o ring between the bubble counter and the needle... not everybody use that type of setup that's why many do not recognize it

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harrisgo (Mar 18, 2013)

Just received a new email...


Hi Harris,

Yes, they are intended to be used between the regulator and the co2 cylinder.

Sincerely,
Aquatek of California


----------



## derbyfb10 (Feb 13, 2014)

I believe you are looking for the oring that goes on the top of your paintball tank? That's the only oring I've ever known of/had to replace. 

If you go to a big box store you're looking for an 015 size oring with a 9/16" inner diameter, 11/16" outer diameter and 1/16" width. 

Hope this helps!

P.S. They're quite cheap for a pack of ten or more. 

P. P. S. I'm sorry I missed read, this is for a 5lb not the paintball mini. My bad


----------



## biglos201 (Jan 28, 2013)

derbyfb10 said:


> I believe you are looking for the oring that goes on the top of your paintball tank? That's the only oring I've ever known of/had to replace.
> 
> If you go to a big box store you're looking for an 015 size oring with a 9/16" inner diameter, 11/16" outer diameter and 1/16" width.
> 
> ...


How can you replace the o ring?


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

There are two o rings. The first one is from the regulator body to the fitting. The second is from the fitting to the co2 bottle. The white o ring is the only one that aquatek sells even though both can break. I've tried to buy the white one from other places but they always leak. I've had success replacing the first one by massaging and stretching a store bought o ring. I wrote a thread about this a couple months ago.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry for the double post but I've never been able to seal the regulator without the white o ring. I've tried with perma seal, the nylon washer, gaskets. Also you don't need washers and any of this crap to deal the tank either, just the white o ring will do. Whatever you do don't twist the regulator body because you will crush the first o ring. Just make sure that the fitting is right against the regulator body before you install the tank. A bit more than hands right should do it. 

I was so frustrated with my leaking tank that I almost gave up. There's not a ton of descriptive info out there either. Hope this helps.


----------



## biglos201 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jalopy said:


> Sorry for the double post but I've never been able to seal the regulator without the white o ring. I've tried with perma seal, the nylon washer, gaskets. Also you don't need washers and any of this crap to deal the tank either, just the white o ring will do. Whatever you do don't twist the regulator body because you will crush the first o ring. Just make sure that the fitting is right against the regulator body before you install the tank. A bit more than hands right should do it.
> 
> I was so frustrated with my leaking tank that I almost gave up. There's not a ton of descriptive info out there either. Hope this helps.


Thanks so much for the info! I just ordered some o-rings. I'll try and figure out how to replace them. Do you have to remove the connector in order to replace the o ring?


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Not the white one. You'll need an Allen wrench I believe to get the fitting off to get to the black o ring though. There is a tiny filter that drops out don't lose it. It's to prevent dirt from blowing into the regulator from the co2 tank. I posted some pictures. Find my old thread!!! I'm typing on a phone otherwise I would post it here.


----------



## biglos201 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jalopy said:


> Not the white one. You'll need an Allen wrench I believe to get the fitting off to get to the black o ring though. There is a tiny filter that drops out don't lose it. It's to prevent dirt from blowing into the regulator from the co2 tank. I posted some pictures. Find my old thread!!! I'm typing on a phone otherwise I would post it here.


Lol, I'll dig and find the thread. Thanks a million!


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Here it is: 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=614554&highlight=


----------



## biglos201 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jalopy said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=614554&highlight=


Thanks!


----------



## biglos201 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jalopy said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=614554&highlight=


I just have to figure out how to get that off. I have the dual regulator with solenoid and just ordered a pack of o rings like you did for 10 bucks! [emoji16] the connector spins but doesn't twist off.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 5, 2014)

Jalopy said:


> Sorry for the double post but I've never been able to seal the regulator without the white o ring. I've tried with perma seal, the nylon washer, gaskets. Also you don't need washers and any of this crap to deal the tank either, just the white o ring will do. Whatever you do don't twist the regulator body because you will crush the first o ring. Just make sure that the fitting is right against the regulator body before you install the tank. A bit more than hands right should do it.
> 
> I was so frustrated with my leaking tank that I almost gave up. There's not a ton of descriptive info out there either. Hope this helps.



I wish I read your post earlier. Wasted money and time trying washers because everyone everywhere says to use washers for CGA320. The white o rings directly from aquatek fixed my aquatek regulator leaking problem.


----------



## Dark Rose (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm just now having the same problem. The Aquatek basic uses the nylon washers, the deluxe and premium use o ring between the tank and regulator (there's a groove for it). Just made a special trip for washers and don't work, so I'm searching for o-ring size as well to maybe be able to grab one at work tonight...


----------



## whenjenn (Jan 12, 2016)

Go to your local mom and pop hardware store. They usually have a big box of different sizes. Take the reg if you can. My local found one that fit although a little thicker than aquatek. Size for me was 3/8x9/16x3/32 o ring. Think it cost me 93 cents and no charge for the custom fit by my helpful local hardware staff. Stopped my leak and didn't have to pay double that aquatek charges, uhh if only I had bought a better reg. Live and learn.


----------

